# Vape King - VapeCon news



## Stroodlepuff (8/8/16)

​

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Sir Vape (8/8/16)

That Ollie pic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/8/16)

That is so awesome!
@Ollie I am coming to you to build me a coil - i dont know what yet - but I will get something ready for you

Maybe to build me a supercharged staged coil for my mighty Evod - you may just have to wear those magnifying glasses to see whats going on in there because its so damn small.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/16)

Silver said:


> That is so awesome!
> @Ollie I am coming to you to build me a coil - i dont know what yet - but I will get something ready for you
> 
> Maybe to build me a supercharged staged coil for my mighty Evod - you may just have to wear those magnifying glasses to see whats going on in there because its so damn small.


You could probably fit a 48g over 42g Clapton in there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/16)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/8/16)

*VAPECON 2016 IS UPON US - PLEASE TAKE NOTE OF THE FOLLOWING:*​

*Vape King head office will be closed on Friday 26-08-2016 for preparation which means no online orders will be shipped, please ensure all your orders are in and paid for by Thursday 25-08-2016 11:00*
*Vape King Fourways will be closed on Saturday 27-08-2016 as the staff will be attending VapeCon*
*Vape King Bel Air is open Saturday 27-08-2016 from 09:00 - 17:00*
*Vape King Parkwood will be closed on Saturday 27-08-2016 as the staff will be attending VapeCon*
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/16)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/16)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/8/16)

Oh yes...a chill lounge...with all that fog its gonna remind me of them clubbing days


----------

